# Spinning while boating



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

We're up in Desolation Sound cruising on our boat, and I am doing a lot of spinning with my little electric Eel wheel (eminently portable!). Loving this roving from East Freesian Sheep raised on Whidbey Island and hand dyed, from Abundant Earth Fibers. Fortunately I bought enough to knit a sweater from (I hope!) as they just announced this line of roving will henceforth be processed by another concern (in the region, I think) and won't be available until sometime in 2023. At least I'm getting good Prrrrractice, as Scotsman Norman Kennedy would crack.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, that is an interesting place to spin. Beautiful roving, beautiful spun yarn and wow, fantastic views. Lucky you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That’s a lovely spin and a beautiful view. How relaxing that must be for you.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you! Yes, so lucky! This is really paradise. I am looking forward to plying these singles and then wet finishing them. It takes me so long and I am so impatient! I am still a beginner and reading Yarnitecture to try to improve. KAfter I finish these (which will take weeks), I hope to try my hand at spinning Bulky yarn. I was approved to do a test knit for a cowl which I think would be fantastic in handspun, but I need thicker yarn to knit it. It will be a challenge!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

And unfortunately, it has gotten somewhat smokey here from the forest fires elsewhere -- not that bad where we are but the views of those mountains are really hazy to almost being obscured, alas.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Your spinning is wonderful, the colors are fantastic, I miss my louet, I used to live in Port Townsend, I so miss the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Double the bliss, spinning and boating!! Thanks for sharing your beautiful pictures!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Yours looks like a 6.0. Isn't it wonderful to be so compact and portable?

My Eel 6.0 is great for taking with me in a rolling tool chest with more fiber than I can possibly spin in a week, and my Nano fits in a lunch bag to go wherever I like. I'm in the kickstarter for the upgraded Nano 2 and am really looking forward to its portability. My original has some issues that I have not been able to overcome, but I have used it camping and on many outings where I could just enjoy being outside.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

janallynbob said:


> Your spinning is wonderful, the colors are fantastic, I miss my louet, I used to live in Port Townsend, I so miss the Pacific Northwest.


yes, it must be so hard to have a taste of this beauty and not be able to live here anymore. We are in Seattle now and I keep hoping to move further northwest, such as PT. That was my original destination but my hubby was traveling internationally for work a lot and needed to be closer to Seatac. Now his work is remote, so we can head up there! Wish I had bought a place 5 years ago, though.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

spins2knit said:


> Yours looks like a 6.0. Isn't it wonderful to be so compact and portable?
> 
> My Eel 6.0 is great for taking with me in a rolling tool chest with more fiber than I can possibly spin in a week, and my Nano fits in a lunch bag to go wherever I like. I'm in the kickstarter for the upgraded Nano 2 and am really looking forward to its portability. My original has some issues that I have not been able to overcome, but I have used it camping and on many outings where I could just enjoy being outside.


Indeed, the portability is so handy and fun! My only issue now is that we are experiencing some issues with the battery bank (of the boat) holding a charge so I only spin when the generator is on. It makes my addiction much more transparent lol, when I am held back. So instead I am reading Yarnitecture-- what a great book for beginner spinners like me!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> Indeed, the portability is so handy and fun! My only issue now is that we are experiencing some issues with the battery bank (of the boat) holding a charge so I only spin when the generator is on. It makes my addiction much more transparent lol, when I am held back. So instead I am reading Yarnitecture-- what a great book for beginner spinners like me!


My Nano has only been plugged in a couple of times and my 6.0 has never been. The Talent cell battery holds its charge for a very long time so I rarely have to charge it.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Lovely spinning and stunning scenery. You are very lucky.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

That scenery is magical. I don’t know about spinning though, I’d spend all my time drooling at the scenery. 🐢


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

That looks like a great way to enjoy spinning. And the colors in the fibre are so pretty. I love my Nano and 6. I can hardly wait until my Nano 2 gets here from the Kickstarter. I bought some new fibre today to test out the 2 when it gets here.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

The scenery is breath-taking...Makes me feel peaceful just looking at it.


----------

